# Trial Relocation?



## chipsto (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about spending some time in Dubai and I was wondering if there's any way to go for a trial relocation? I'm a freelancer in the UK and could keep working for my existing UK clients. I'm guessing if I were to do this I would enter the country on a visitors 30 day stamp and then apply for an extension? Or is it possible to drive over into Oman every 30 days and come back in with a fresh 30 day stamp? What's the longest period of time I could get away with without being a resident?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can drive to Oman every 30 days and renew your visa, fairly painless process and they even have a Pizza Hut at the border which gives you an idea how many people do it.

You won't be eligible to work in Dubai though. Again not to say nobody does it but you'll have no employment rights and no legal recourse if someone messes you around with payment.


----------



## chipsto (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> You can drive to Oman every 30 days and renew your visa, fairly painless process and they even have a Pizza Hut at the border which gives you an idea how many people do it.
> 
> You won't be eligible to work in Dubai though. Again not to say nobody does it but you'll have no employment rights and no legal recourse if someone messes you around with payment.


Thanks very much. I crossed the Oman border last time I was there on holiday and it was easy enough. Can this be done indefinitely? I read somewhere that you need a return ticket when first entering the country to get a stamp. Is this correct or will they just stamp it at the airport anyway?


----------



## chipsto (Oct 24, 2013)

With regard to work, I would just keep working as a UK resident so could use the UK legal system if needed. All my clients are UK based. Of course I realise that would mean paying tax in the UK but that's ok as this would be a short term relocation to test the water, around 3 months.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

chipsto said:


> With regard to work, I would just keep working as a UK resident so could use the UK legal system if needed. All my clients are UK based. Of course I realise that would mean paying tax in the UK but that's ok as this would be a short term relocation to test the water, around 3 months.


good luck!

when are you planning to do it?

I'd suggest that doing it in winter might give you a false idea of what life is like here!
Almost everyone can handle the winter. It will be positively wonderful compared to an dreich Edinburgh winter..

It is the summer here that tends to put people off!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

chipsto said:


> With regard to work, I would just keep working as a UK resident so could use the UK legal system if needed. All my clients are UK based. Of course I realise that would mean paying tax in the UK but that's ok as this would be a short term relocation to test the water, around 3 months.


I've no idea about the airport, most people tend to drive to Hatta (4 hour round trip all in) and back. It can be fairly easy to find a car share if you don't drive yourself. You can do this indefinitely and I've heard of people doing it for 4-5 years. Laws can turn on a sixpence here and that's not to say they won't introduce a limit on some random persons whim. Hasn't happened yet though.

As for working. I meant if you took on work while you were here, as I'm guessing that's why you're coming out. It's illegal to work on a visit visa but the reality is people do it while building their customer base and getting their name out there. You're looking at 20,000 AED per year to set up as a minimum so nobody's going to do that without a few clients behind them first. Less scrupulous companies actually make their full time staff do visa runs too 

Like I said, if you do go this way you'll have no rights with regards to any contracts and many of the larger companies won't hire subcontract unless the are actually registered. That said even if you are registered there's little legal protection and if some wants to fck you over and not pay you, they will anyway.

If you've actually no intention of working here and just want to keep your UK client base but work tax free then it's not an issue. And good on you, I read an article in the indy yesterday about how practically every single high street store pays SFA while Cameron, Boris and the other clowns just get worse and worse running the country into the total ground.


----------



## chipsto (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> If you've actually no intention of working here and just want to keep your UK client base but work tax free then it's not an issue.


Cheers Mr Rossi. So am I understanding you correctly? I can live in Dubai on a visit visa but operate my business and service my clients in the UK tax free?


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

You will need accommodation. You need a residency visa for a tenancy contract unless you are living at a hotel.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

chipsto said:


> Cheers Mr Rossi. So am I understanding you correctly? I can live in Dubai on a visit visa but operate my business and service my clients in the UK tax free?


you cannot be tax free unless you can prove to HMRC that you are non-resident in the UK.
Holding Residency elsewhere is clearly a good thing to have in this regard!

The cost of a business here (20,000 / year, as Mr Rossi's post) will be far outweighed by the savings you'd make in accommodation, car purchase /lease, bank accounts etc etc etc etc.

If you are going to do it long term after your 'trial visit' get residency. It will all be easier.

Speak to a tax advisor in the UK.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder what my excuse is given that I left the UK under the previous government....



Mr Rossi said:


> And good on you, I read an article in the indy yesterday about how practically every single high street store pays SFA while Cameron, Boris and the other clowns just get worse and worse running the country into the total ground.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I wonder what my excuse is given that I left the UK under the previous government....


Why don't you go back if this lot are doing such a good job then?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I may. 

I've been having on-off discussions with a big firm back in the UK. We'll see what happens in the new year.



Mr Rossi said:


> Why don't you go back if this lot are doing such a good job then?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I've been having on-off discussions with a big firm back in the UK.


Who I'm guessing avoid paying tax. Be sure to get slice of it to pay for any health or educational short comings when you're there.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure they pay taxes in some form. 

If not, then indirectly through the employees as salaries are the biggest expenditures for any company. 

One way or another they certainly contribute more to the British economy than British expats living on tax-free incomes in Dubai and whinging about tax dodgers in the UK. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Who I'm guessing avoid paying tax. Be sure to get slice of it to pay for any health or educational short comings when you're there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You see it as whinging, I see it as giving a sh1t and ultimately, caring. But then compassion has never been a thing with righties.


----------

